# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  كيف ادير صالون نسائي جديد

## دلوعه الفريج

السلام عليكم يا حلوين 

يالغالين اباكم اتساعدوني

ابي افتح ان شاء الله صالون نسائي ومعلوماتي قليله عن ادارة وتجهيز الصالونات 
فاذا ممكن تساعودني في 
1- كيف ادير صالون وهل تنصحوني اخذ دورات ووين اقدر اخذ هالدورات 
2- وما اعرف عن نوع الخبره المطلوبه لعاملات البديكير والمنكيير وعامله الفيشيال ( شو اللي لازم يتوفر فيهم عشان يصلحون حق الشغل خاصه في هالمجالين ( الصالون اللي راح افتحه ان شاء الله راح يكون راقي وعلى مستوى من الديكور والمعدات واحب تكون الخدمات اللي اقدمها بعد على مستوى 
3- وبعد الرواتب كم يفترض انهم ياخذون وفي وقت المناسبات مثل الاعياد يكثر الشغل فكيف تكون الزياده في الرواتب بس في هالفتره 
4-شو الفرق بين البديكيير العادي و السبيشل ونفس الشي للفيشيال
5- اسعار الخدمات كم تكون للعادي والسبيشال 
6- في موقع على النت او موضوع ممكن يفيدني في هالمجال ابي شي يكون شامل لكل شي 
مشكورين والله يخليكم لا تطنشوني ابا تجتوبكم معاي بسرعه انا فعلا مستعجله في الموضوع

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

اختى سيري صالون معروف وشوفى الخدمه وشوفى المسئوله

كيف تديره وتنظمه وان شاء الله تتوفقين

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> السلام عليكم يا حلوين 
> 
> يالغالين اباكم اتساعدوني
> 
> ابي افتح ان شاء الله صالون نسائي ومعلوماتي قليله عن ادارة وتجهيز الصالونات 
> فاذا ممكن تساعودني في 
> 1- كيف ادير صالون وهل تنصحوني اخذ دورات ووين اقدر اخذ هالدورات 
> 2- وما اعرف عن نوع الخبره المطلوبه لعاملات البديكير والمنكيير وعامله الفيشيال ( شو اللي لازم يتوفر فيهم عشان يصلحون حق الشغل خاصه في هالمجالين ( الصالون اللي راح افتحه ان شاء الله راح يكون راقي وعلى مستوى من الديكور والمعدات واحب تكون الخدمات اللي اقدمها بعد على مستوى 
> 3- وبعد الرواتب كم يفترض انهم ياخذون وفي وقت المناسبات مثل الاعياد يكثر الشغل فكيف تكون الزياده في الرواتب بس في هالفتره 
> ...



عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

يا حلوة ^^

الغالية مشروع الصالون بيكون ناجح اذا درتيه بطريقة صحيحة و عملتي له اعلانات مغرية  :Smile: 

تدرين حطي عاملات بالصالون لهم أسلوب راقي بالتعامل مع الزباين و بتلاقين الكل يرجع لكم مرة 2

و عن الخبرة و الرواتب ما عندي علم بهالموضوع ..

و ان شاء الله أصحاب الخبرة بهالمجال يفيدونج أكثر ..

و بالتوفيق غناتي

----------


## "زوزو1"

ماعندي فكرة غير اني ادعي ربي يوفقك

----------


## بنت الغفلي

و الله تدرين انا بعد في خاطري افتح صالون و افكر في المشروع هذا الله يوفقج انشا الله

----------


## عيناوي

مووووووووووووفقه

----------


## أمــــيـــرهـ

أخذي دورات واذا من لبنان تكون خبرتج سريعة عشان المصطلحات وتركيب لون الصبغات 
الشي الثاني 
الرواتب أنتي تتحكمين فيها مو أهم يختارونها 
الشي الثاني لماأروح صالون أطلب الأكل والعصاير من المطاعم اللي يمهم 
فأنتي الكوفي والمرطبات خليها من ضمن المكان يعني كـــ ـفايده 
واذا ماقدرتي تروحين لبنان دشي الصالونات مع الدورة وتعلمي من كل صالون الشغلة المنشهر فيها 
صالون شاطر بالمكآب وصالون شاطر بكذا والدورة للشهاده 
وفيه دورات بالادارة والتعامل ممكن تفيدج

----------


## ام وديمه 1

اختي اتمني لك التوفيق ....... نصيحتي لو لم تكوني متوجده في اي مشروع بنفسك و التفرغ لذلك لا تفكري في فتح مشروع لانه يجب علي اشراف تام يومي وتوقيت دوامك عندهم والعاملات يحتاجين تواجد منكي وبصرحه قوانيين العاملات ما تشجع يعني بعد الدوام مالك فيها وما تقدريين تحكمينهم وحد منهم يشتغل علي حسب المزاج وهذا شي ما تقدرين تحكمين فيه لذلك تواجدك والوقت مطلوب واذا متزوجه احس انه بعض شئ صعب الاشراف وربي يوفقك وعلي حسب ظروفك قبل كل شئ .................

----------


## عفاري80

حلوه هالشغله تمنيتها ايكون عندي صالون...................كشششششششششششششششخهه انا اشجعج والى الامام والغلا الخبره مع الممارسه اليوميه تطللللللللللع من غير دراسه والله يوفقج

وين بيكون الصالون؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اي اماره يعني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عود_معتق

ومنكم نستفيد
انا بعد مفكره افتح صالون وربنا يوفقنا جميعا ان شاء الله

----------


## نور لندن

بالتوفيق

----------


## مسطله

الغاليه اذا ممكن تخبريني موقع صالونج ع الخاص 

 :Smile:  اذا ماعندج مانع تكسبيني زبونه

----------


## طيف ابتسامه

الغاليه ممكن تخبرينا انتي من اي اماره وكم كلفج المشروع كامل 

ع الخاص لا هنتي

----------


## $$bint-ad$$

> الغاليه ممكن تخبرينا انتي من اي اماره وكم كلفج المشروع كامل 
> 
> ع الخاص لا هنتي


الله يوفقج وتتيسر امورج 
انا بعد اريد اعرف بعد يمكن اكون زبونه عندج
تعرفين في مكاتب خدم اتييبلج عاملات خاصات في الفيشل والبدكير والمناكير 
افضل شي الفلبينيات 
الرواتب بتكون عند المكتب مال الخدم 
بنسبه للنوع الخدمات اذا انت في بوظبي انصحج روحي صالون neals او neal art
بنسبه للفيشل روحي صالون باريسيا سوي عمرج تبيين اتسويين فبيشل وهم بيسالونج عادي ولا سبشل 
انت هنيه سوي عمرج ما تعرفين وانج اول مره اتسويين فيشل ومتعرفين الفرق وهم بيخبرونج
بنسبه الي انا اعرف احسن الاماكن في بوظبي بس المشكله كل شقله اسوييها في مكان غير اذا تبيين اتعرفين اكثر او عندج سؤال طرشيلي رساله على الخاص 
نحن اخوات ما بينا شئ ياذن الله

----------


## الفراشهـ

خذي لفه ع الصوالين وشوفي كيف يشتغلون وتمي تسألينهن عن رواتبهن وكيف يشتغلون ^^

:

ربي يوفقج يالغاليه

----------


## الدمعة99

شيكي على الخاص

----------


## شوشو_24

و الله تدرين انا بعد في خاطري افتح صالون و افكر في المشروع هذا الله يوفقج انشا الله

----------


## روز دبي

حطي اعلان في الوسيط او اي جريده من هالجرايد وبيتحصلين اشكال وانواع وطبعا تمتحنينهم وتجربينهن

وعلى ايامنا كانت رواتبهم على 2000 الى 2500 درهم ، بس لازم تدرين الصالون بروحج والا لاتفحين صالون...

----------


## دلوعه الفريج

مشكوريييييييييييييين كلكم على اهتمامكم بموضوعي وردودكم عليه ما اخفيكم في ردود طمنتني وردود خوفتني كوني اكون في المشروع اديره بنفسي صعبه شوي انا موظفه كنت ناويه احط وحده ثقه ادير الموضوع وانا بين اليوم والثاني اسير لهم الصالون اجيك على الحسابات وعلى الامور الثانيه

----------


## أنت أجمل

> مشكوريييييييييييييين كلكم على اهتمامكم بموضوعي وردودكم عليه ما اخفيكم في ردود طمنتني وردود خوفتني كوني اكون في المشروع اديره بنفسي صعبه شوي انا موظفه كنت ناويه احط وحده ثقه ادير الموضوع وانا بين اليوم والثاني اسير لهم الصالون اجيك على الحسابات وعلى الامور الثانيه



اذا بتديرين الصالون بنفسج بتنجحين

لا تعتمدين على حد من تجارب كثار حولي

----------


## - ميمي -

> اذا بتديرين الصالون بنفسج بتنجحين
> 
> لا تعتمدين على حد من تجارب كثار حولي



صحححححح لا تعتمدين على حد 

ممكن اعرف من اي امارة انتي !!

----------


## المغتربة

نصيحة لا تعتمدين ع حد

اوكي لو كنتي موظفة يوميا مري قبل ما يتصكر الصالون عسب اتشيكين

و بعد اهم شي اللي يشتغلون معاملتهم تكون حلوة مع الزباين لان صدق لما معاملتكم تكون حلوة الزباين بيرجعون لكم

----------


## - ميمي -

هاتي فلبينيات شغلهم ارتب وانظف من الهنديات
وحتى معاملاتهم حلوة عن تجربة ! نظاف صدق

----------


## زهور البساتين

الله يسهل لكي الأمور

----------


## بنت الدار828

موفقه

----------


## ام راشد وشمه

اذا بتديرين الصالون بنفسج بتنجحين

لا تعتمدين على حد من تجارب كثار حولي

----------


## BNT_DAR

عندي استفسار عن سكن العاملات وين اقدر اسكن العاملات هل هناك سكن للعاملات...رجاء اللي عندها خلفيه بليز لا تبخل عليه ...لأني ناوية افتح مشروع و مب عارفة وين اقدر احصل سكن نسائي

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

> عندي استفسار عن سكن العاملات وين اقدر اسكن العاملات هل هناك سكن للعاملات...رجاء اللي عندها خلفيه بليز لا تبخل عليه ...لأني ناوية افتح مشروع و مب عارفة وين اقدر احصل سكن نسائي


ماعندي فكرة الغلا .. بس تقدرين تحطين لهم ملحق خاص فبيتج و تيلسيهم بدل الاجارات و غيره

----------


## أم عهووود

ماعندي فكرة غير اني ادعي ربي يوفقك

----------


## BNT_DAR

شكر خاص IT-2008 و ام عهووود ....

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

الله يوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## سما الاحزان

موفقه حبوبه فـ المشروع ...

ان شاء الله الخوات ما راح يقصرون وياج ...

----------


## دهن عووووود

موفقه الغاليه وربج يباركلج بالرزق الحلال

----------


## الطيبة

هلا اختي ممكن طرشين لي على الخاص ايش استفدتي من نصايحهم لاني بقطر وافكر افتح صالون

----------

